# long term lease only offerings



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 14, 2011)

so how do you do due diligence on leases?

related - EE members, what kind of info do they give you on leases?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 19, 2011)

#2 

"sustainability" for example at 5:1 ratio >

$12K dues - $5K leases
$24K dues - $10K leases
$48K dues - $20K leases

club would need to collect up front and pay monthly, which would give them a little interest income


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Feb 15, 2012)

bumped because of inspirato, portico, etc


----------

